# bear tigercat recurve



## mbhawkins123 (Jul 14, 2008)

found a bear tigercat recurve, made in 1953 today at a pawn shop for 65 bucks

58" length bow 
and 45 # draw weight 
anyone know if its worth 65 dollars?


----------



## BkBigkid (Jul 14, 2008)

They run that Plus on e-bay almost daily. 

that would be a good poundage to get started with, Not to heavy and not to light. 

65$ would be a good price for, If it is in good condition. 
At that Price I would have picked it up if it were me.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jul 15, 2008)

That is a good price on a Tigercat.

The 1953 date is a copyright date for all bear bows.  What is the serial number.  If it starts with a 5 through 9 it was made int he 60's with that digit being the year int he 60's.  If it has a K as a first digit it is probably from the 70's.


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Jul 15, 2008)

i will find out what the serial number is


----------



## SOS (Jul 15, 2008)

Plus, it's a pawn shop...offer him $40.

Any photos on the condition or whether the limbs look good?


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Jul 16, 2008)

the limbs are in good shape...  im gonna try to go back tomorrow and get the serial number


----------



## OconeeDan (Jul 17, 2008)

If you are going tomorrow, and if it is in good shape, maybe you ought to offer some money for it.

That timber rattler in your avatar...that would look good in a sheath or quiver!
Dan


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Jul 17, 2008)

OconeeDan said:


> If you are going tomorrow, and if it is in good shape, maybe you ought to offer some money for it.
> 
> That timber rattler in your avatar...that would look good in a sheath or quiver!
> Dan



nah it looks better as a rattlesnake


----------

